# New overwhelmed cat owner!



## newownerk (Apr 21, 2014)

Hi all, I'm the new owner of the sweetest little orange tabby, three year old Jay (usually Jay Bird). Looking for some support as I grow accustomed to this decision - as well-researched as it was and as perfect as he is, it still feels like A LOT!


----------



## newownerk (Apr 21, 2014)

*New owner help*

Hey fellow cat owners - I'm looking for some advice/support. I moved into my first apartment to allow cats three months ago, and immediately started researching and meeting potential adoptees in shelters and foster homes. I did my homework, and had some reservations (mostly about having any pet in a small apartment) but ultimately met the perfect cat. I've had Jay, a three-year-old orange tabby, for about a week now, and he's exactly what I expected - he's affectionate, well-behaved, uses his litter box like a champ, and barely even sheds!

The problem in this new ownership is me. I feel totally overwhelmed and a little bit regretful. He is one happy camper, and is really coming out of his shell. I'm so glad to see him adjusting, but he's no longer the sad shelter cat who just wants to be petted. 

He's such a great cat that I wish he had other people or animals in his life, particularly during the day. He loves everyone and everything, but unfortunately, another pet isn't an option for me. Will he settle down without becoming sad? Should I seek out a loving family that could keep him the energetic and loving guy he is? I would never return him to the shelter; I'm just afraid I'm not doing what's best for him and am overwhelmed.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I'm not really sure what you're asking. Do you mean is he sad and lonely while you're at work? If so, the answer is probably *no*. Cats sleep most of the time, and it sounds like he's very happy having you all to himself. Single cats do just fine. :grin:

It also sounds like you hit the cat lottery with him!


----------



## newownerk (Apr 21, 2014)

Thanks, yes - that's basically what I'm asking - will he be able to adjust and stay so happy go lucky and friendly? I've loaded him up with toys galore and definitely make time for him - just wish it could be more.


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

I think marie73 is right, but if you're worried about your kitty while you're away at work, look up tezster's new post about kittyo, a great nifty gadget! :wink


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Hello and welcome, newownerk & Jay! It's excellent news that you've already done some research, but yes, cats can be indeed mysterious! You sound like a very responsible pet owner, so I'm sure you'll feel right at home! There's a great support system here from fellow feline advocats! :thumb

P.S. Pictures of your precious kitty are highly encouraged! :wink


----------



## tezster (Jun 4, 2013)

I'd like to think that any worthwhile commitment one makes always comes with challenges - otherwise, what would be the point?  If everything was anticipated and nothing changes, nothing is added to our life experience - it's the little adjustments and adaptations we have to make that grow our relationships with others, pets and humans alike.

Of course, not knowing your specific situation, Jay could be driving you crazy with all sorts of wild behaviour. Hopefully it's something you can overcome


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Single cats are very happy and well-adjusted. And spoiled - they don't have to share you with anyone else. I had second thoughts after adopting my first cat. It's a big responsibility and you can't just up and go out of town or travel without making arrangements, but I think you'll find that coming home to Jay, and waking up with him, makes it all worth it.


----------



## OmegaCorns (Apr 19, 2014)

I advise checking out a website called "The Indoor Cat Initiative" it's the website my vet recommends to people who have indoor only cats and are worried about them while they are at work.


----------



## newownerk (Apr 21, 2014)

```
[PHP]
```
[/PHP]That is so true - thanks for saying that!! Jay is perfect - super cuddly, uses his litter box like a champ, and well behaved... it's just me getting used to having this little stranger around to be responsible for


----------



## BrittyBear (Feb 4, 2014)

Getting a pets always overwhelming xD i know it was when i got Mystery and Shadow. I got both at once, talk about scary! I was always worried about them when at school or away from home. But i wouldnt change anything. I adore them ^_^ and no worries on him being an only cat, i think a lot of cats really like being the only cat in a house xD i know Mystery would love it if it was just him... he constantly chases the other 2 away from me. I think Jay is very lucky to have you and you will both do great together! ^_^ sounds like he is already growing attached to u xD no turning back now  lolz

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

The fact you feel overwhelmed and see this as a responsibility mean you are a great pet parent. We had lulu for 18 months on her own. I also worried that at times she was lonely when we were at work, but then we figured out that she had a routine all her own that involved play and sleep in different parts of the apartment depending on the time of day. She was happy when we got home and had interactive play with her which was never a problem then she snuggled in between us. Now she has had Kiki with her for 10 weeks of which at least 6 she would have probably been very happy if Kiki had disappeared LoL. So as you said
You have lots of toys to keep your new fur baby amused so that's great. A cat tree / condo that is tall also is good if placed near a window as that keeps Both busy watching the world go by for hours


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

You sound like the perfect parent for Jay. It is an adjustment he has had to make from having different cats around him to being an only cat, so it may take a bit of time for him to feel completely settled. 
I wouldn't put out all his toys at once. Just put out a few. Mix them up different days....occasionally get some new ones. Put out an empty box every now and then, with holes cut into it so he can put his paws through. Give him a good exercise workout when you get home or before you go to bed with an interactive fishing pole toy like "Da Bird". Some cats do it naturally or can pick up the game "throw and retrive" the toy/foil ball/spiral thingies to be thrown again. Groom him every day with a comb. This gets rid of loose hairs, and is a lovely bonding experience for both of you. Start with his cheeks and head and gradually do more if he likes it. Don't go beyond his tolerance level, as some cats can get overstimulated and then want to nip. Just relax and enjoy your new friend and everything will work out well.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Hi Newownerk! Jay is going to be fine!
He has a wonderful forever home with you and as long as you play with him as already mentioned and spend good quality time with snuggles, etc...
He should remain one very Happy Cat!
Some cats are actually happier not having to "share" their person with another pet, so don't feel that Jay is missing out...he'll end up setting his schedule so it better matches yours and most likely just sleep while you're gone!
Congrats on being a Cat Parent to Jay!


----------



## NHKitty (Aug 28, 2013)

Sounds like you lucked out with a cool cat. He doesn't need anyone but you and will be fine for short periods alone. He'll even be fine overnight if you need to go somewhere as long as you leave enough food down and plenty of water.


----------



## newownerk (Apr 21, 2014)

Just wanted to circle back and thank you all for the encouragement! It's been a couple of weeks with my new little Jay now and we're in a great routine - nothing feels overwhelming anymore and I already can't imagine life without him! Thank you!!!


----------



## BrittyBear (Feb 4, 2014)

I'm so happy for you and glad you are both doing good!  

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Happy to hear you're both getting along so well now. Way to go!


----------



## Bill the Cat Guy (Dec 25, 2013)

I'm sure your cat will be fine. Don't try to find him another home. Those people would have your cat instead of giving another cat a home.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Don't fret! He is snoozing the day away while you are gone - I promise!! Get him some nice window perches so he can watch birds and bees and butterflies if you want. Give him a window seat and he'll be happier than a pig in slop!! Congratulations, you struck gold with him - now enjoy it!


----------



## tgwillard (Oct 18, 2012)

Glad to hear that you and Jay are doing well together. Our single cat Emily enjoys her routine which includes looking out the front and back windows at the two cats who live next door and are indoor/outdoor cats.


----------



## dseag2 (Nov 28, 2013)

What a great story! You will so appreciate Jay as the years go by. I started out with one cat, Cleo, when I was single. She was totally devoted to me and was with me through good and bad times. I grew to love her so much that my partner and I now have 3 cats and, although I sometimes feel like we should have just adopted children, they are so worth it when they cuddle up to us and entertain us with their "cat antics".rcat

I hope you enjoy Jay for a long time!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

dseag2 said:


> What a great story! You will so appreciate Jay as the years go by. I started out with one cat, Cleo, when I was single. She was totally devoted to me and was with me through good and bad times. I grew to love her so much that my partner and I now have 3 cats and, *although I sometimes feel like we should have just adopted children*, they are so worth it when they cuddle up to us and entertain us with their "cat antics".rcat
> 
> I hope you enjoy Jay for a long time!


 Perish the thought!!! Think of the bright side: no tuition bills, no ferrying back and forth to soccer practice, no raging hormones at 13 years old, no worrying about drinking, drugs, driving or other stuff like that. No need to block channels on the TV, no need to monitor their Facebook page!! Yes, cats are WAY more better than kids!!!


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

"Just wanted to circle back and thank you all for the encouragement! It's been a couple of weeks with my new little Jay now and we're in a great routine - nothing feels overwhelming anymore and I already can't imagine life without him! Thank you!!! "

Newownerk, I missed your update but I am so happy to read your message. It just gets better and better and Jay will return everything you give to him and more. It makes my day when i get home and The Girls are at the door to greet me.
Look forward to seeing posts about the funny things he gets up to.


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Marica your last post made me really laugh and all so true


----------

